# Price for brick pavers, front porch...



## kaci (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a front porch, flat area that measure 112 square feet.  I received a quote to have 1/2 brick pavers put down (similar fashion as tile).  Their price was $1370. That is about $12 per sq. ft.  This seems pretty high, or am I out of touch?  Thanks, K


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 5, 2009)

A front porcg location indicates a high degree of perfection is required. You price could even be low depending on the application, brick selected, installation method required and what is around it for comparison. - That is why square foot prices are worthless. Get a firm bid based on plans and a written guarantee.

Dick


----------

